# 1.8LS AT/MT Tuning for MPG; Smoother Trans?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Vince can and will tune your 1.8. It will include the same TCM tune for the transmission as the 1.4 guys, it will also include some slight mpg and power boosts

Transmission adjustments would probably be the main reason to get the 1.8 tune


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks shawn that answer is precicely what I was hoping for, I been reading that there really is not much room for power improvement on the 1.8 but like you said, I was really hoping for the Transmission adjustments. Vince is with the Trifecta team correct?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yup


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

right on!


----------

